# 1950's Hamburger joint



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Built a new Dios this morning 1/24th scale,always looking for ideas.






l know the figurines look out of scale in the picture but they are right on,don't know why in pictures things seem off.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another look


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I like it! Didn't realize you were posting much at HobbyTalk these days.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Just started back with the prompting of Milton Fox.


----------

